# Target Silica Abrasive



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

...For those of you considering sand, this stuff is quite a bit cleaner than play sand, is similarly priced, and has somewhat more uniform, coarser grains. I used the #7 Coarse blasting abrasive, but they have a fine version as well.





































It sells locally here in Fort St John (I bought it at Northern Metallic) for $12 per 88lb bag. It should be available pretty much anywhere in canada. Target has facilities in Calgary, Abbotsford, and one other place.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

yes very easy stuff to use compared to play sand, i realized this after i switched to darker play sand from the lighter target silica sand i bought from lordco.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

It's what I use on all my tanks, cheap and easy to use.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just keep it away from sand sifters and any other fish that move along the sand a lot. The stuff is very abrasive as the grains are purposely jagged for blasting. I switched to pool filter sand which is about the same price but the grains are a lot more rounded.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks exactly the same as what I use in my 135g. Learned the hardway with my puffer always stirring up the sand. Had to put pre-filters on all the intakes


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Just keep it away from sand sifters and any other fish that move along the sand a lot. The stuff is very abrasive as the grains are purposely jagged for blasting. I switched to pool filter sand which is about the same price but the grains are a lot more rounded.


where did you get the pool filter sand from?

Also is this Target Sand available at Home Depot or Rona? I'll be dropping by on of them tomorrow anyways, but just want to know to be sure!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The best place to get the silica sand is lordco, you may have to have them bring it in and ask what colors they can bring in.

Pool filter sand is sold at most pool supply places.


----------



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

FWIW this sand does not seem very jagged. it's not as rounded as glass beads but it is not as sharp as black beauty or other black slag blasting media. the label "coarse" is just about the grain size. I'm reasonably sure this is silica sand harvested from a natural source like a beach and washed/screened. It's not 'purposely' jagged but silica tends to fracture along sharp angles so it is somewhat more angular than river sand or 3m colorquartz beads.


----------

